# feeding baby adders



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A video I did tonight
Feeding baby Adders "Vipera berus".mov - YouTube


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Stunning babies were they hard to get feeding to start with?


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

I was just looking at how small it is and thought it'd never eat a pinkie, xD
Just curious, how are they're housing? Do they require lots of hides as hatchlings or much water? Just asking because there appeared to be very little in your RUB, even if it was such a small hatchling.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful little snakes i love adders, i used to go out with my dad and look for them when i was little. Don't see them about as much now tho


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tatter said:


> I was just looking at how small it is and thought it'd never eat a pinkie, xD
> Just curious, how are they're housing? Do they require lots of hides as hatchlings or much water? Just asking because there appeared to be very little in your RUB, even if it was such a small hatchling.


That is how they arrived and they seem happy.

No water though! 

I spray them heavily before feeding them.

The back of the rub is on a heat mat (a very small area) for basking and the heat goes off at night so they get cold.

Pinkies every 4th day at present


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Vipera berus babies*

Great Video !

In the wild new born adders are found most commonly near ponds and streams. They swim a lot and their main diet seems to be froglets.

See "_*The Private Life of Adders *_" by Roger McPhail, pages 63-68

_Richard _


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Varanaman said:


> Great Video !
> 
> In the wild new born adders are found most commonly near ponds and streams. They swim a lot and their main diet seems to be froglets.
> 
> ...


Have you read the book?

I'd disagree with a statement of that nature as most of my baby adders are found on open moor with little water and when your find them they seem to have common lizards inside them.

I was wondering whether to buy it or not


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

I've got the book, and read it cover to cover. 
The photos in it are great but the text does not go into enough detail for me. 
They have "padded out" the book by using a larger-than-normal font / typeface which made me feel it was over-priced even from Amazon.co.uk.

My knowledge of UK Herps is rather limited :blush: , I prefer to keep much larger lizards and snakes, so I was just quoting from the book...

_Richard_


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

there beuatiful :flrt:

mind if i subscribe?


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow :flrt:
I've never seen a wild one.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Think I will wait for Tony Phelps long awaited one!


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

fair play mate thats a good video  beatiful little snake too .......... do you not give them water at all ??? ive seen very few in the wild got a video of one when we were fishing it was swimming straight towards us so i grabbed the cam .......was guessing it would have been eating the frogs/toads in the pond, cos it was their breeding time there was 1000's of them in the edges and all over the field even on the road as we were leavin :gasp: would have been an easy meal for the snake


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

s3xy_sheep said:


> fair play mate thats a good video  beatiful little snake too .......... do you not give them water at all ??? ive seen very few in the wild got a video of one when we were fishing it was swimming straight towards us so i grabbed the cam .......was guessing it would have been eating the frogs/toads in the pond, cos it was their breeding time there was 1000's of them in the edges and all over the field even on the road as we were leavin :gasp: would have been an easy meal for the snake


I spray them before they get fed, thats all the moisture they get.

As i said before I've never seen baby adders eating anything other than baby lizards and also have images of neonate adders eating large common lizards


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great video, I've subbed (Snakehouse Exotics).


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

I must say, I've never really seen Adders in overly damp conditions, I've certainly never witnessed them swimming.

I've been a long time subscriber to your channel and this is by far the most awesome video yet, stunning little critters. Is one of them melanistic?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

That's an awesome video, how common are these guys in captivity?I've heard in the past they don't do well in captivity, do you agree with that?


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

s3xy_sheep said:


> fair play mate thats a good video  beatiful little snake too .......... do you not give them water at all ??? ive seen very few in the wild got a video of one when we were fishing it was swimming straight towards us so i grabbed the cam .......was guessing it would have been eating the frogs/toads in the pond, cos it was their breeding time there was 1000's of them in the edges and all over the field even on the road as we were leavin :gasp: would have been an easy meal for the snake


Very unusual for an adder mate, spot on for a Grass snake (_Natrix natrix helvetica_) Post the video, as even if they aren't adders, it is always fascinating to watch. Nice to see anglers interested in wildlife, seems to be getting more and more frequent.


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

:notworthy:Stunning little adders. If you could breed cb adders think of the morphs you might get. Thanks.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Any _ammodytes_ youngsters?


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Nice one pal, i get loads near me about july time, how did you obtain yours if you dont mind me asking


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

jpster said:


> Nice one pal, i get loads near me about july time, how did you obtain yours if you dont mind me asking


They were bred by the late Luke Yeomans


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Stunning, wonderful snakes.


----------

